# هام جداً محمد من الأردن ( Picture of Airframe & Powerplant and General



## mafd45 (30 يونيو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​ 

*أخواني الأعزاء أقدم لكم اليوم جميع الصور الموجودة في الكتب التي تدرس في تخصص*​ 


*A&P والتي تشتمل على الـ Airframe والـ Powerplant والـ General*​ 




*ولقد وضعتها لكم على الروابط التالية وبالشكل الآتي:*​ 


*General*​ 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z9W1BJIS*​ 





*Airframe:*​ 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UBBCI3NU*​ 





*Powerplant*​ 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KEW4YCW0*​ 




*يرجى الرد إن تشكرتم علي بذلك*​ 


*أخوكم بالله المهندس محمد*​ 


(الموضوع نقلته لكم من موقع خط الطيران للعلم فقط) ​ 


*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## أمير صبحي (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخي مهندس محمد .. 

بارك الله بكَ

حقيقة ً قيم ما أرفقته من كتاب airframe

أشكرك .. ومرحبا بك َبالقسم ..

تحاياي


​


----------



## nimmmo3 (18 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## mafia_z8 (28 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير

بس مافي موضوع عن الكهرباء والالآت الدقيقة في الطائرات ؟؟؟


----------



## esam belbesi (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## arabysadek (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكورحبيبي  
*


----------



## mafd45 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

قريبا أخواني الكرام سوف أحوال تنزيل الكتب الثلاث عند حصولي عليها لأنها غير متوفرة إلا على شكل كتب عادية وبالنسبة للشروح الأخرى عندي قرابة الـ 140 قيقا لكن لا يمكنني وضعها لكم لصعوبة تحميلها على النت وسوف أحوال قريبا إختيار المواضيع والبرامج المهمة أو إنشاء موقع خاص بهندسة الطائرات مع توفير جميع ما يلزم من معلومات من الإبرة إلى الخيط


----------



## hamza_i8 (28 يناير 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## --غناتي-- (28 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير
بش مهندس محمد


----------



## ابوشوق77 (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## alnoraas (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## sami46 (28 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------

